

HN Ask: cannot downvote today... - markbnine

Is it just me?  Does this have something to do with election day?  Or do I have to crawl out of my non-procrastinating non-participating non-threatening hole and earn some more stinking karma?
======
da5e
Somebody moved your cheese. :-) Over the weekend pg also changed the display
at the top to show average karma value along with total karma. You can now
also see others' averages by clicking their names.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1853529>

------
pasbesoin
The karma threshold for downvoting was raised to 500, a few days ago. There
are some recent threads on this.

[https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=site:news.ycombinator....](https://encrypted.google.com/search?q=site:news.ycombinator.com+threshold+500|501)

Edit: Stripped superfluous query string parameters

